# New 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 Concerns



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm new to Trek and to road biking and have had my 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 for two weeks now. My concern is that the chain is slipping in several gears (13 - 16). I also notice a clicking when I coast (not pedaling) and then start back in again. It makes a clicking sound (not everytime, but enough)? I am not sure if I am doing something wrong when shifting, but can't think of what that might be. I am hoping it is just an adjustment that needs to be made and will be taking it back to the LBS, but was wondering if anyone else has had these problems with a new bike (about 50 miles on it so far as it has been raining quite a bit). Thanks for your help.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Let the LBS look at it. That's the only way to know for sure. A few adjustments likely will do the trick.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

That new, they will fix it almost certainly; I wouldn't worry. Unless of course you smashed it on something or what not. But JRA, yeah, shouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I talked to the LBS and they said it is most likely just an adjustment, but I am to bring it in and they will road test it and tweak as necessary to get it right. They said whatever it is, they will remedy. By the way, I didn't smash anything, I am still in the "treat it like a baby" stage...
Thanks again...


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

You'll probably have to do this twice. All the mechanicals are mating together during this "break-in" phase. LBS will adjust now and then in about 90 days the cables will have stretched to their normal limit and you'll need the 90 day tune up with will adjust the front and rear derailleurs. By the way this is a zero dollar service at my LBS. Good Luck!


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

eyezlee said:


> You'll probably have to do this twice. All the mechanicals are mating together during this "break-in" phase. LBS will adjust now and then in about 90 days the cables will have stretched to their normal limit and you'll need the 90 day tune up with will adjust the front and rear derailleurs. By the way this is a zero dollar service at my LBS. Good Luck!


I'm with you Eyez... One of the selling points for this bike from the LBS was 5 years of free adjustments and 1 year manufacturer's warranty. I'll go back as many times as needed, but I hope it will be minimal as I would rather be riding. Thanks.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*what hub set?*

the clicking you might be hearing could be your hub set pawls clicking when coasting or it could be your bottom bracket. my 4.7 likes to let her bottom bracket loosen up. im a 190 lb rider who likes to crank so i kinda plan on taking off my crankset about every few months and tighten the bottom bracket. also your stem clamp that mounts up to your bar might have dirt in it and that will cause a creaking sound. the 4.5-4.7 frame set is a very nice frame and you should enjoy her very much i have over 3900 miles on my 4.7 and she is still going strong. just watch the bottom bracket if your a heavy rider. 

karl


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

*N*

Update: Had it to the LBS and they said they thought they found the problem. They tried to explain to me that there is a spacer on the back cassette that was apparently a little loose. They tightened it and tested. I rode it home and it was as solid as a rock! No chain skip, no clicking or noises of any kind (like I was expecting when I rode it for the first time). I'm a happy camper again! Thanks for the input everyone, greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Glad to hear your problem was fixed. My 4.5 just had a major failure where the rear derailleur snapped and the assembly fractured the CF frame clean through. Still waiting to hear about the warranty claim as the bike is only 4 months old and had been serviced by a Trek dealer the day before the failure.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikejockey said:


> I'm new to Trek and to road biking and have had my 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 for two weeks now. My concern is that the chain is slipping in several gears (13 - 16). I also notice a clicking when I coast (not pedaling) and then start back in again. It makes a clicking sound (not everytime, but enough)? I am not sure if I am doing something wrong when shifting, but can't think of what that might be. I am hoping it is just an adjustment that needs to be made and will be taking it back to the LBS, but was wondering if anyone else has had these problems with a new bike (about 50 miles on it so far as it has been raining quite a bit). Thanks for your help.


Trek has nothing to do with the gears.

Complain to shimano or sram or bontrager or whatever you have on the bike 

(ok, trek does own bontrager)


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> Trek has nothing to do with the gears.
> 
> Complain to shimano or sram or bontrager or whatever you have on the bike
> 
> (ok, trek does own bontrager)



more than likely the barrel adjuster needed turn 1/4 to 1/2 turn to the left.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

bas said:


> Trek has nothing to do with the gears.
> 
> Complain to shimano or sram or bontrager or whatever you have on the bike
> 
> (ok, trek does own bontrager)


Yeah, this is the scary part about my failure. The derailleur break broke the frame, two different manufacturers, two warranties. Who's going to actually take fault for my failure and pay the repair?


----------



## heffergm (Jul 9, 2010)

jamesdak said:


> Yeah, this is the scary part about my failure. The derailleur break broke the frame, two different manufacturers, two warranties. Who's going to actually take fault for my failure and pay the repair?


Trek. Same as if the Delco starter on your Chevy fails.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

If I would have bought the frame and put the components on myself, then maybe I could agree that Trek has nothing to do with the shifters, but since mine came as a "package", Trek (lbs) is my first stop no matter what is wrong with it.


----------

